# Adobe ID - changing country...



## rafikiphoto (Apr 19, 2012)

This is CRAZY! Since my last Adobe purchase I have moved COUNTRY... Adobe, this MULTINATIONAL company,
 will allow me to change address within a country but I CANNOT change my  address to another country. I have only one email address available for  this purpose but they insist I use another one to start another Adobe  ID with new history etc! I want to upgrade from LR3 to LR4 but they make  it impossible for me. TOSSERS!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 19, 2012)

I suggest you post your rant over at Photoshop.com where Adobe employees are contributing. We can do nothing here as we are not Adobe employees.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you fanboi.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 20, 2012)

rafikiphoto said:


> Thank you fanboi.


We try and run a polite and helpful forum here, if my post came across less than that I do apologise.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 20, 2012)

It was the rolling eyes. My apologies also.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 20, 2012)

rafikiphoto said:


> It was the rolling eyes. My apologies also.


Moving right along then!!!

I'd give the support line a call.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Apr 20, 2012)

I also live outside the USA and the issue appears to be that Adobe is trying to ensure that you purchase from one of their offices in the Euro zone. I have the same problem with payment since they will not accept payment with a Credit/ Debit card with an address outside the US. I purchased the last three upgrades from Amazon in the US and have the box shipped to me. Use the trial and when I receive the CD use the serial number to register.


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you. In my case I lived in UK and that's still my ID address. I now reside in Spain. I have no CC with a UK address and Adobe refuses my CC with the Spain address because it doesn't match my Adobe ID address. Catch 22. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

If you continue to have problems, try asking to talk to the supervisor.  It might just be something that the base level tech support can't deal with.  I'm sure it's immensely frustrating!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 21, 2012)

I could not even change my local address. When I tried it red ringed the State / Province box and asks you to select. Although there is a drop down arrow there are no options given !! I doubt this is a real issue for purchasing software though although if it is I will just create another another with another email.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 21, 2012)

I had the following exchange with an Adobe representative using their live chat facility regarding this issue :

>Thank you for choosing Adobe. A representative will be with you shortly.  Your estimated wait time is 0 minute(s) and 1 second(s) or longer as there are 1 customer(s) in line ahead of you.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You are now chatting with Swetha.
*Mark : *Hi swetha
*Mark : *Are you there ??
*Swetha: *Hello! Welcome to Adobe Customer Service.
*Swetha: *I am sorry for the late.
*Swetha: *Hi Mark.
*Mark : *Hello
*Swetha: *How are you doing today?
*Mark : *I can log into my account ok but i cannot change my address. It keeps red ringing the state option but i do not live in USA
*Swetha: *I understand that you want to change the billing address, am I correct?
*Mark : *Yes thats correct
*Swetha: *Thank you for confirming.
*Swetha: *I will be glad to help you with this issue.
*Mark : *Please change the billing address to the following :
*Mark : *House xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
*Swetha: *Thank you for the information.
*Swetha: *May I place the chat on hold for 2-3 minutes while I review the request for you?
*Mark: *ok
*Swetha: *I checked and see that the address cannot be changed in the same account, in this case I request you to please create a new account.
*Mark : *why cant it be changed ?
*Swetha: *I am sorry there is no option to change the billing address, Hence I request to please create a new account.
*Mark : *So what when people move home. they have to open a new account every time.?
*Swetha: *Customers can have more than one account, because the product registered under one particular account cannot be transferred.
*Mark : *So you are saying that I have to have a different account for each product I purchase from Adobe ?
*Swetha: *I am sorry, Mark in case if you want to change the address, only then we can create the account, not necessary that separate account for each product.
*Mark : *So why cant you change my address? Are you saying everytime I move I cannot change the address ?
*Mark : *Every other online business allows you to change your address. Why not adobe ?
*Swetha: *I'll be right with you.
*Swetha: *Thank you for waiting. One moment please.
*Swetha: *I am sorry Mark, in this case I will not be able to change the address, if if you are located in USA need to change the address, it will be possible.
*Swetha: *Since you have mograted to Hong Kong I request you to create new account.
*Mark : *So you are saying that all account holders outside the USA are not permitted to change their address ?
*Mark : *I have not moved to Hong Kong. I have always been in Hong Kong. The current registered billing address you have says Hong Kong !
*Swetha: *Just to confirm, may I know currently where you have located?
*Mark : *Just within Hong Kong. I have not moved country.
*Swetha: *Okay.
*Swetha: *So you have migrated to other place within Hong Kong, am I correct?
*Mark : *Correct
*Swetha: *Thank you.
*Swetha: *I apologize for the inconvenience caused. 
*Mark : * So can you change the address ?
*Swetha: *Just to confirm, have you checked the location correctly?
*Swetha: *In your Adobe account?
*Swetha: *Please select the location as Hong Kong and try to change the address, under my information option.
*Mark : *It is filled out as correctly as it allowed me to do at the time. This was some 2 years ago. Hong Kong is under location and the country box is not checked and will not give me any options.
*Mark : *I tried that. That is why I am chatting with you !!
*Swetha: *Okay.
*Mark : *The web site does not give any options to select country or even state ?
*Swetha: *Sorry for the wait. Please do stay online.
*Mark : *I will 
*Mark : *Where are you based by the way ?
*Swetha: *Adobe customer services is provided in India.
*Mark: *IC
*Swetha: *Not to worry I will change the address at my end since even I have checked there is no option for Hong Kong.
*Swetha: *I sorry the process has taken a long time.
*Mark: *Thats ok
*Mark: *nearly done ?
*Swetha: *Please allow me a moment.
*Swetha: *Yes I have changed the address for you.
*Swetha: *Is there anything else I can help you with? 
*Mark : *Thank you very much much.


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 21, 2012)

Yuck. Don't you just love outsourced support services?


----------



## donoreo (Apr 21, 2012)

johnbeardy said:


> Yuck. Don't you just love outsourced support services?


That may not be outsourced, they may actually be Adobe employees in India.  Myself, I think the issue is very typical of US based companies.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Apr 23, 2012)

The address has not still not been changed LOL


----------



## happycranker (Apr 23, 2012)

I had a similar issue in that I have always used the US Adobe web site to order and pay for the products, even though my card and my address is in Australia. When I tried to purchase the upgrade to LR4 things had changed and through my account I was not able to place the order in the US, so eventually I worked out that I had to go through Adobe Australia to pay, which of course meant that the cost was higher than the US price! :(


----------



## rafikiphoto (Apr 23, 2012)

I remembered that I  can have some email aliases allowed on my mail.com email account so I used one to create a new Adobe ID with my Spanish address. That worked but all communications from Adobe are now in Spanish. I can deal with it but not my first choice.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 3, 2012)

Just an update. Adobe now seem to have sorted this out and now recognise that there are other countries in the world as well as USA.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 3, 2012)

MarkNicholas said:


> Just an update. Adobe now seem to have sorted this out and now recognise that there are other countries in the world as well as USA.



It must have been your influence Mark!! They couldn't say no to you!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2012)

That's great news Mark, thanks for reporting back.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jul 4, 2012)

Kiwigeoff said:


> It must have been your influence Mark!! They couldn't say no to you!!



I would be disappointed if it wasnt !!


----------

